# Casio Vibe From Roy



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

The centre seconds window attracted me to this -










First impressions are that it's extremely funky and smart.

Case and strap -

Case is resin but seems very solid. Acrylic/plastic crystal. Stainless steel back. The resin strap has big stylish rectangular holes and a strong plastic buckle. The strap integrates almost seamlessly with the case. It's attached with regular springbars.

Display -

Due to the layout, the time isn't obvious in an "At a glance" fashion, but I love the overall look. It's tricky to view at some angles, but very clear outdoors or in a bright office.

Overall the style reminds me of a 1980's B&O HiFi system.










Functions -

Countdown timer, Stopwatch, Alarm, Dual time.

The most interesting feature is the Vibrating alarm. It's strong enough to notice without making you jump. Will have to see if it will wake me up in the morning though. It can also vibrate on the hour, or when using the countdown timer.

This watch has an old-fashioned LED rather than an EL backlight.

For 20 quid. It's excellent!


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I am attracted to this watch, it has a retro funky look about it.

Though only being 34mm put me off a bit, but it looks good on the wrist, thanks for sharing.

I may reconsider, and only Â£20







, bargain.

Derek


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

LuvWatch said:


> I am attracted to this watch, it has a retro funky look about it.
> 
> Though only being 34mm put me off a bit, but it looks good on the wrist, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


I have a rather small 6 1/2 inch wrist. Though I'm happy wearing a Frogman too.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the review makky.







Very useful









Roy put these on his site just after the Pod LCD...which I bought. This was also Â£19...also very good value.









Similar functions but not the vibrating bit  and a little larger at 36mm.


----------

